# 1990 Toyota plow truck ground clearance



## Peterbilt17 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello everyone. 

I was wondering if anyone can help me out

I have a 6.5 western conventional plow on my truck. I made a custom mount for it using an old ford mount. I was wondering how much ground clearance I need for the drop brackets. Right now I have 8 inches from the ground to the bottom of the brackets


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

is the blade A frame level if not then you will need to adjust it


----------



## Peterbilt17 (Sep 3, 2013)

Just to be sure I understand what ur saying is....the A frame needs to be level, and adjust the mount to that. I always thought it needed to be slightly angled up towards the vehicle


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Old plows needed to be around 10''-12'' the A frame to get the proper wear on the cutting edge


----------

